#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 台灣鬼怪資料

## Evan

1 紅衣小女孩 (極危險)
一種極危險的鬼 聽說 遇到他的人 都會發生意外 或是厄運纏身
1998年 在台中 有一群拍攝家族 道登山步道郊遊 卻被紅衣小女孩跟隨 事後幾天 拍攝家族 有幾人死於非命 1人重傷
曾經 在台北陽明山也有個案 有個攝影師在旅館拍到她 在回家路途中 發生車禍
紅衣小女孩的案例 真的很多

2 無頭部隊(金門)
相信住在金門的有些獸獸 應該聽過吧 
事情在823砲彈後 兩方都會派特種部隊到敵軍的軍營調查 並把某些軍人的頭砍下
割下耳朵 當做任務完成的証明 國軍為了應付兩方會再發生戰爭 因而每天操練 到了晚上 那些被割頭的軍人亡魂 仍未安息而且還不斷的操練著 晚上 整個軍營 都會聽到1 2 1 2 的操兵聲

3 魔神仔(幽靈)
魔神仔就是我們所說的(好兄弟) 講白一點就是幽靈常在 午夜或凌晨到處遊逛 有的還喜歡捉弄人 最常聽到的 就是 水鬼 嬰靈  有人說過 有些獸(例如 狗.貓...等等)跟小孩 可以看到魔神仔 還有喔 有陰陽眼的人 跟運氣不好的人也會遇到
台灣鬧鬼地區
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!dtgcWeCQFRmR0KtyR90DasbFC5OX/article?mid=991

4 玉山小飛俠(玉山的帶人鬼)
排雲山根主峰之間 有一條叉路 這叉路非常邪門 時常有登山客失蹤 大隊明明就往主峰走 卻有1~2個往南峰走 根據被找回來的失蹤客說 他們走到這條路時 看到有3個戴斗笠 身穿小飛俠雨衣的男生 幫她帶路 走著走著 就迷了路了 聽說 玉山小飛俠
只有衣服 沒有身體 斗笠下都沒有東西 

5 森林女妖
如果你在森林裡遇到她 她會像你招手 說 來 來 來

6 熊人
孫中山在中央山脈開墾道路時 有遇到過 還跟他過話 從那一次後再也沒出現了

7 殭屍
東西方殭屍不同 東方的殭屍 有的遲緩有的敏捷 身體是軟的 攻擊方法為 抓 咬 

東方殭屍 大部分都是用跳的 身體堅硬 攻擊方法 為 掐脖子 戳 咬 有看過一些電影嗎 殭屍叔叔 一眉道人..等 裡面都有

東西方殭屍共同點 就是 會咬人 吸血 很難打死

8 巨獸
是一個巨人 這種怪 在中國 美國 也有

9 碟仙
大家都有聽過吧 就是一些人 圍在桌子旁 手指輕壓碟子 問他問題 她會回答你 不過
也有人方法錯誤 而導致死亡 或瘋掉

10 虎姑婆
這是無人不知無人不曉 的傳說 小時候 只要你不乖 大人都會說 虎姑婆會來吃掉你喔 來哄騙小孩  虎姑婆 為虎所變 老虎精 在修練時 必須吃幾個小孩 才能成功 所以
就跑到山下吃小孩


11 蛟
一種在水中的動物  身體為細長狀(跟龍一樣) 無鱗片 身體為白色

12 牛頭怪
在外島的一個妖怪

13 吸血蝙蝠
吸血蝙蝠 為哺乳類 翼手目 葉口蝠科 的一屬 
http://<a href="http://zh.wikipedia....><br />
<br />

----------


## wingwolf

贊啊，這不就是*都市傳說*嗎？
好刺激的東西XD（慢著）

紅衣女鬼、鬼部隊和僵屍的都市傳說仿佛是到處都有的
果然是傳說無界限（誤很大）
話說我學校的校園傳說裏就是恐怖的紅馬甲

話說整理一下各地的都市傳說仿佛是很有趣的事情XD

----------


## 闇影龍

雖然某龍很怕阿飄之類的東西...

但是看見有人發類似阿飄文    或是阿飄故事的時候

某龍還是會忍不住給他點下去...




提外話:依照慣例....

找錯字大比賽!!!

紅衣小女孩     的厄運殘身     ←   這是纏身@@....

----------


## 極東馴龍者

10 虎姑婆  <<本人最不相信這個= =

感覺像是大人在欺騙純真小孩的那種感覺= =

聽起來也沒有神摸可怕之處...

----------


## Evan

> 10 虎姑婆  <<本人最不相信這個= =
> 
> 感覺像是大人在欺騙純真小孩的那種感覺= =
> 
> 聽起來也沒有神摸可怕之處...


恩呀 那只是在哄小孩的

再說也只是傳說霸了

----------


## 幻月狼仙

第七個疆屍
東方的大多在大陸那邊
台灣比較少，屏東好像有聽說過
西方的話，有玩線上槍戰遊戲的應該都知道(cs
不過最近也有出中國疆屍
我比較不相信這個

----------


## 紅峽青燦

之前去金門
聽部隊鬼故事超過癮!
不過有時候也覺得那些戰死的士兵很可憐
死了還在"保衛國家"

----------


## Evan

> 之前去金門
> 聽部隊鬼故事超過癮!
> 不過有時候也覺得那些戰死的士兵很可憐
> 死了還在"保衛國家"


嗯 可能他們冤魂困在那
沒人超渡巴

部隊鬼故事真的很多

----------

